# Aux. Switch power supply



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

In a 08 super duty is there a way to hook up the power supply main power to the upfitter switches? Like turn on switch 1 the front strobes will come on and switch 2 wil do the back strobes. Looking to install a whelen kit. 6 Head.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

You need to have a separate power lead for the power supply that is constant + from the battery, in addition to the power from the switches to the activation wires.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i did it on mine. hook up power/ground to battery then the switch inputs to which ever upfitter switch you want to use. very easy and quick to and looks nice with the upfitters


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Kyle what I think he was asking though was could you hook up the main power to the switch with the activation wires, and the case is no. It also voids the warranty on the supply.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Visit hte Ford web site

This shows the 2005-2007 diagram & the 2008 diagram for the super duty's.
These diagrams are easy to follow and color coded as well.

If there is one power supply for the entire stobes system I don't think it is possible
If there are separate power supplies then it should be very easy.

I am curious to know how the whelen strobes mount into the rear of the 08 because there is not much room.

I am looking for something for my 08 and at this point undecided.
I would appreciate others input who have installed strobes or LED's on their 08 superduty

https://www.fleet.ford.com/TRUCKBBAS/non-html/Q117.pdf


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;666531 said:


> Kyle what I think he was asking though was could you hook up the main power to the switch with the activation wires, and the case is no. It also voids the warranty on the supply.


matt i missed that. muirs you cant do that just like matt says. the supply needs to have a constant power either from the battery or equivalent. the upfitters can only be used to activate the strobe bulbs


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

The only place for strobes in the rear of the 08s is in the tail light and also in the red empty reflector section below the taillight.

The question regarding the supply has nothing to do with how Ford has the upfitter switches set up. The upfitters are the same as any other switch, they apply a + current to the lead. The issue is with the suppy. The supply requires 1 constant positive feed from the battery at all times. In addition there are 2 more leads, one to activate heads 1+2, the other to activate heads 3-6. The two activation leads would get hooked to the upfitters, and the main power needs to go back to the battery.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

swtiih;666535 said:


> Visit hte Ford web site
> 
> This shows the 2005-2007 diagram & the 2008 diagram for the super duty's.
> These diagrams are easy to follow and color coded as well.
> ...


Not sure about the strobes, but I just installed the Vertex leds. Reverse lights in the rear, 
top light on front, (i can't remember but almost positve it the turn signal)

I wired them front lft to rt. rear, and front rt to lft rear. I used upfitter #3 for #4 for the other. 3 and 4 are fused at 10 and 15 amp, #1 and 2 are 30 amp, that is why I went 3 and 4.

A few of the reasons I went with the vertex instead of the strobe kit, no power supply needed, no heat issues with the leds, blinding bright and easy to install. Oh and most of all, Dissociative recommended them and gave me great instructions on the install.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

BS ..you don't need a constant feed from battery at all......

you can wire it the way you wanted with no problems what so ever...take the power wire and make it into two wires.....then take the 1-2 wire and run that wire with one of the two power wires to the first upfitter..

take the 3-4-5-6 wire and attach it to the other power wire and run to the second upfitter switch...no battery wire needed...

also make sure you use the 2 switches that are 10amp...save the 2 30 amps for bigger extras...this supply only draws like 6 amps max...i know it says something in the warranty but i don't think they are gonna come look at your truck



jason t.;666882 said:


> Oh and most of all, Dissociative recommended them and gave me great instructions on the install.


thanks bro....glad i could help...


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks guys i went down to Adamson Industries in Haverhill they are slow and will install for me. im going to go with the hide-a-led so i can install them in the reverse section of the taillight.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it's really easy...don;t pay more that 150 for it..,


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck at Adamsons, they are hacks and super high priced.


----------

